# WZ Whizzer project done



## bikecrazy (Feb 20, 2013)

After almost a year of work my 1947 Whizzer "H" is done. I was able to locate a NOS set of Allstate tires to add a nice touch. The bars are Torrington 30 inch "Texas longhorns" and the seat was re-done with a slightly worn look. The frame is also of 1947 vintage, but I went with an older paint scheme. A locking springer, 2 speed Bendix, and Schwinn "AS" pedals round out the build


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 20, 2013)

That is perfection right there, How's it ride?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Bravo, nice job!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 20, 2013)

I am waiting for the snow to go away!!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea, that's way too nice to ride on wet streets.


----------



## Boris (Feb 20, 2013)

Great Job! Beautiful! Interesting touch with the Bendix 2 speed. I'd love to hear how that works for you, when the weather is a little better, of course.


----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2013)

*Very cool*

I have had 35+ whizzers but have not even got one finished- maybe this year


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the complaments about my restoration. This is my first Whizzer project.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## richtrix (Feb 21, 2013)

You did an awesome job....Looks great!


----------



## cavallonero (Feb 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!  We have the exact same WZ.  mine is all original paint on the bike except for chain guard..  the motor stuff is not all correct.  i have an h motor with a j tank, carb and controls.  we should compare serial numbers.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## cavallonero (Feb 28, 2013)

hey bikecrazy,  did you do the paint and striping on your whizzer restore??  what an amazing job.!!!!
i wish i could do work like that..luckily , my schwinn was all original paint and striping.  
john


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks. Yes I did the paint work myself.


----------



## cavallonero (Feb 28, 2013)

very impressive.  pinstriping is such an art.....


----------

